# visitor visa from India



## utopian (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear Expats in Germany,

I’ve the following query
How frequently in a year can one invite parents on a visitor visa from India to Germany?

My situation is as below : I had invited my in laws on a visitor visa which was valid for 3 months..they arrived here on 2nd March & left on 29th May...I would like to invite them again.

Can I send them an invite letter for them to travel again from July to September? 

Is there some kind of a cooling period (for e.g 3 months/6 months) before which they cannot visit Germany again ?

Or is the visitor visa given only once in a year for a maximum of 90 days ?

Anyone been in a similar situation before, your inputs are very much valuable to me.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

utopian said:


> Dear Expats in Germany,
> 
> I’ve the following query
> How frequently in a year can one invite parents on a visitor visa from India to Germany?
> ...


It's generally 90 days in 180 rolling calendar days, travelling in July again would take them over that limit. 

They can of course apply but I would be surprised if they'd get a visa so soon after spending nearly three months in Germany.


----------

